# Fissidens "Miroshaki"



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice looking fluffy fissidens, bright green colored. Slow growing underwater but not extremaly slow. CO2 helps him to grow faster. Its softness resembles crassipes or bryoides.













































​


----------

